
We didn't evolve from apes? Well - fcsuper
https://fcsuper.blogspot.com/2017/07/we-didnt-evolve-from-apes.html
======
bediger4000
This is one of those "while technically true..." sorts of articles. Clearly,
the author has not argued very much with creationists. Creationists are wrong,
usually know they're wrong, and aren't afraid to argue in bad faith. So, while
it's technically true that humans evolved from apes, the question from a
creationist is usually, "If humans evolved from apes, why are apes still
around?" This article's argument lets creationists bog the argument down by
deliberately not understanding nuances, and seemingly small truths that will
undermine the creationist arguments.

If you're going to argue with creationists, don't do this one. Use the "well
actually, humans and apes have a common ancestor" one. You'll do better
against bad faith, willfully moronic argumentation.

